# What plants do best in sand substrate?



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think much will do really well with fish that like to dig in the sand. Any plant that will do well in gravel will likely do well in sand. However, they need time to let the roots dig in and if your fish are going to shuffle the sand around, it may not work out. However, basically any plant will do well in sand. It is a great and easy substrate IMO.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I love sand. I have been successful with everything I have tried. If you can get the plants well established they can hold on even when disturbed. Especially swords they have amazing root systems

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

Why don't you put some plants on the sand that don't have to be rooted in the substrate like anubias? Tie the anubias to a rock with fishing line and hopefully the loaches won't be able to move them around.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I've planted pearlweed in my sandy substrate, high lighting, with corys, and it thrives! cant stop it really lol... Its a fun plant to watch grow as everyday you will see something new growing on it, new growth is never an issue with pearlweed if its in the good and proper conditions!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

You could pull up and replant some plants from the floramax to the sand. Take advantage of their established roots to make them more secure for the diggers and put new stuff back in the floramax


----------



## stevenht (Dec 28, 2016)

So much good advice here and quick replies! Thanks a lot guys. I wanted to leave my already established rooted plants alone because I'm a little short on plants going from a 20H to a 48 bowfront. I wanted to add on to what I have already and let the plants grow into the new environment and fill in the empty spaces with runners. 

Looks like I'll be getting some swords today as well. Thanks a lot guys. I know this is a planted tank forum but maybe somebody here can answer a question about a Peacock Eel. I was interested in getting one. I have a new cave that was recently glued together with marineland silicone. I have a dragon goby that is a messy dude and loves to dig in my sand. I know Peacock Eels are the same way and love to have caves. Will they coexist? Also, will the Eel burrow itself and uproot even the most sturdy root systems? Like those seen on Swords.

Edit - With the new cave, I'll have 2 total and a 3rd being built in the coming weeks.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

If your sword has been established a long time then I doubt it. You can surround your plants with some rocks to kinda keep them out. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

